# New hand reared budgie



## Tracey Bowers (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi all someone help I have just purchased a 3 month old hand reared super tame English Exhibition Budgie from a breeder in Manchester (Exotic Feathers) I have had him over two weeks, and he just doesn’t want any contact with me, he moves away when I put my hand in the cage, sometimes steps up straight away, other times he flies from perch to perch or jumps on the floor of his cage to get away, when he’s on my finger he fluffs up kisses my nose, I know he’s not scared of me, but I am just not getting anywhere with him, he’s like an untame bird at times, I have heard that some birds never take to humans, and I feel this is one of them?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi, welcome to PF,  and sorry for the delay in replying.

It's been a long time since I had budgies, but the only thing I can think of to suggest, is to stop putting your hand in his cage, unless it's for maintenance reasons (and even then, cages are often designed in such a way as to render putting hands in cages unnecessary).

Put yourself in your budgie's position - how would you feel of a giant hand, easily twice the size of your entire body, suddenly opened your bedroom window and headed straight towards you?  Where-ever you went in your bedroom, that hand followed you. You'd be terrified, right?

I imagine it's the same for your budgie. _You_ know you're not going to hurt him, but _he_ doesn't necessarily know that.

We never once put our hands in the budgies cages to get them out. We simply opened the door, hung a little "doormat" sort of perch on the end, and let them decide if and when they wanted to come out. Invariably, they would then climb up to the top of the cage and decide where they wanted to go from there.

One, our last, a male called Tony, would do as I've just described and then squawk at us to come and collect him. He'd then hop on our fingers and use us as a taxi service to wherever he wanted to go (lazy bird   )


----------



## Hisoka (Jul 3, 2017)

There are loads of excellent advice videos re budgies on YouTube, especially ones by Alen AxP. I haven't got my budgie yet, just preparing for one, but from you say, and what I've seen, you are rushing it and expecting too much too soon. Your bird needs time to adjust to the sights and sounds of its new home, not to mention you! Start by just putting your hand flat on the outside of the cage and see if s/he gets curious or just ignores it.


----------

